# May is only(?) 2 months away!



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

May, 2010: Mikey (1997 - 2013) having a drink from the bird bath.








February, 2015: Same scene.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

WOW... looks like you will need every day of those 2 months to see grass again. 

I took these pictures yesterday.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

tknafox2 said:


> WOW... looks like you will need every day of those 2 months to see grass again.
> 
> I took these pictures yesterday.


I'm counting on global warming. Otherwise, we're sunk.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I live on a lake in lower Michigan, and it was twelve degrees below zero this morning. My winter yard looks like yours, Bob!

However, in the middle of summer, the weather here is delightful. ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Bob - this is 1st - No field trial Sat at the club - you can not find the bird fields - let alone set birds - PIKE is sad - cabin fever has set in !!!!!!! - no long gun - no BANG - no feathers in his mouth !!!!! Were is AL Gore ? !!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

AND YES !!!! the PIC is just a former Shadow of my SELF - LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!! hope U catch that --- LOL


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

GO WEST YOUNG MAN... GO WEST!!!!!! LOL... Luv U


----------

